# some info. please?



## ComingBack (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey all,
  If you remember from my intro, I am trying to get back in the Marines.  This is proving to be a giant pain in the ass.  The Corps is very tough to get back into because they feel slighted that you got out in the first place.
  Anyway, I would like to know a little bit about army's SF program.  What are my options at 33 years old?  Let's skip all the ASVAB and PT prowess questions.  I'm good to go on all that stuff.  I was a grunt in the Marines.  E-5 platoon segeant.  I'm sure I'm too old but that stuff is waiverable, so if I were able to get in, what is the best route into the teams?  (Engineer Sergeant sounds pretty cool)  Thanks for the help.


----------



## pardus (Jan 18, 2009)

33 is well within the enlistment requirements.

If you want to go 18C I would think you need to enlist as this kind of MOS...  http://usmilitary.about.com/od/enlistedjobs/a/21.htm

Just my :2c:


----------



## AWP (Jan 18, 2009)

Given the somewhat unique nature of this I'll let the SF guys field this one. They are in a better position than most of us to steer you on the right path.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jan 18, 2009)

ComingBack said:


> Hey all,
> If you remember from my intro, I am trying to get back in the Marines.  This is proving to be a giant pain in the ass.  The Corps is very tough to get back into because they feel slighted that you got out in the first place.
> Anyway, I would like to know a little bit about army's SF program.  What are my options at 33 years old?  Let's skip all the ASVAB and PT prowess questions.  I'm good to go on all that stuff.  I was a grunt in the Marines.  E-5 platoon segeant.  I'm sure I'm too old but that stuff is waiverable, so if I were able to get in, what is the best route into the teams?  (Engineer Sergeant sounds pretty cool)  Thanks for the help.



That will depend if you are looking to go active duty, or the NG route.
If you are looking to go Active, an 18X contract is the quickest route. If you fail you will be slotted as a 11b, and will be pushed out to the needs of mother Army. 
I will leave the NG pipeline alone, as others are more qualified to be speak on that side of the fence.


----------



## ritterk (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as you are.  I got out of the Corps in 05 and joined the Naval Reserve in 06, which was a horrible idea, and quickly go out of that.  I have been trying to get back into the Marine Corps for almost two years.  I have friend who is a NG recruiter and has been trying to talk me into joining the guard and then transferring into a SF unit out of Washington.  If you need more information about this process go to www.1800goguard.com and click on the little guy in the far right hand corner.  When I talked to the SF recruiter, who was a prior Marine, he said all I would have to do is sign a 1 year contract and then if I passed all of the required courses I would have to sign a longer contract if I wanted to (sounds to good to be true but those were his words).  If, for instance, I didn't pass all of the required training to become SF you can fill out your 368 and get out of the unit due to you being prior service.   I hope this helps and I'm not SF, just someone pondering joining.


----------



## ComingBack (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Short Brown Guy:  Failure's not an option, right?  If I get to the jump off point, I'll make it.  I made it through the Force Recon indoc, so I know what to expect.
  I forgot the army has NG SF.  That's interesting...  
  Thanks for the help so far guys.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 19, 2009)

Dont presume you know what to expect out of the SFQC or SFAS; neither is indoc.  There have been quite a few Recon Marines who didnt make it thru SFAS/SFQC.  There were two in my SFAS class who thought the same way.  Physically they were fine; but they lacked something the instructor(s) were looking for. ;) Always have a PACE plan as SBG was alluding to.

As for NG SF, because states vary in how they handle non-prior service SF candidates you would need to talk to a SF recruiter in the state which you wish to enlist.  That being said, there is a "try one" enlistment in the NG, however after SFAS all the states I know of will have you sign a longer enlistment if you want to attend the SFQC.  

Aco 2/20th SFG(A) is in Chicago which I believe would be the closest to where you are.  POC is (708) 824-5822 or http://www.il.ngb.army.mil/Army/UnitWeb/20sf/default.htm 

HTH,

Crip


----------



## ComingBack (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry, I'll clarify.  I meant I know what to expect physically.


----------



## ComingBack (Jan 19, 2009)

I am ignorant as far as the army goes so I have to ask a few dumb questions:

1)  if I were to go NGSF, what is the pipeline like?  do they have seats to schools, or will I have to wait for openings?  At Force, if you were ready, you were on a plane...

2) As far as missions, do these guys usually augment the AD guys?

Hey ritter, we can go on the buddy program. haa


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 19, 2009)

1.)  The pipeline is the same for NGSF as it is for AD.  Once a candidate is selected they are slotted to start the SF Qual Course.  Once they begin the SFQC they will be there until complete/graduated or they are dropped from the course.

After graduating the SFQC follow on schools (MFF, CDQC, SFAUC, Ranger, SOTIC, etc etc) are slotted to each of the NG Groups and then passed down to the BN/Co level as they are available, guys are on train up, etc.  The hard one for the NG seems to be MFF because of the demand... Ranger and CDQC slots are always available..

2.)  NGSF ODA's are functional teams just like our AD counterparts and we deploy as such.  Generally speaking we deploy as a company or battalion attached to an AD battalion.  Every now and again you will have an ODA split up amongst an AD ODA to back fill open slots as well as pulling guys to BN...but both of those scenarios are very few and far between.  We plan our missions and run our own missions.

Hope this answered your questions...


----------



## Ravage (Jan 19, 2009)

surgicalcric said:


> he hard one for the NG seems to be MFF because of the demand... Ranger and CDQC slots are always available..



Not many slots for MFF I understand ?


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 19, 2009)

Ravage said:


> Not many slots for MFF I understand ?



One of the MFF guys here could probably give you a better run down as to who's and why's than I but suffice to say we dont get as many slots because all the sister services take up more than their share of space in classes.


----------



## ritterk (Jan 19, 2009)

The buddy program would be fun.  If you are having trouble getting back into the Corps you should just tell your prior service  recruiter that you are going to write a letter to your congressman, that got the ball moving for me.  The Marine reserve unit out of Hawaii looks pretty nice and they have a lot of high speed school seats available.


----------



## 18C4V (Jan 19, 2009)

My jr 18C came from Force. He was a dual cool (MFF and CDQC) who ETSed from Oki in 2004 or 2005. He's glad that he went NG SF and now he's cop in my dept.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 20, 2009)

surgicalcric said:


> One of the MFF guys here could probably give you a better run down as to who's and why's than I but suffice to say we dont get as many slots because all the sister services take up more than their share of space in classes.



I see, thank you.


----------



## ComingBack (Feb 4, 2009)

I did write my congressman.  Just fired the e-mail away, actually.  By the way, what is it with recruiters?  They're all the same.  "Sure, let me make some calls and I'll get back with you..."  yet they never do...


----------



## P. Beck (Feb 4, 2009)

Fort Bragg SF Recruiting
Bldg 2-1120, Macomb Street
Ft. Bragg, NC 28310
COM: 910-432-1818/5083
DSN: 239-1818
FAX# 910-432-9106
POC: tony.mccarty@usarec.army.mil

Don't know for sure if the e-mail is current.  Try the phone first.


----------



## ritterk (Feb 5, 2009)

The recruiter I have is pretty good to go; however, the gunny above him is a moron.  I just found out that my package will be getting submitted, hopefully this week.  I wrote a letter to my congressman and emailed it to my recruiter and he sent it up his chain of command which really got things moving for me.  Keep me posted on how things are working out for you in regards to coming back into the Marines.


----------



## ComingBack (Apr 8, 2009)

Okay guys, does anyone know how hard, or easy, it is to go from NG to active duty as an 18(insert letter)?  Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## 104TN (Apr 9, 2009)

The reason recruiters don't jump at signing up prior service guys is because they require a ton more paperwork and don't count towards quota.


----------

